# 8x8 Matrix mit Schachbrettbeschriftung



## Disi (12. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
also ich bin vollkommen neu in diesem Forum, für eventuelle Fehler entschuldige ich mich im vorraus ... 
Hoffe man kann hier einfach seine Frage usw. reinstellen als Thema :rtfm:

Es sind einige Vorlesungen an der Uni ausgefallen und deshalb habe ich gerade etwas Schwierigkeiten die folgende Aufgabe zu lösen :
Es soll eine Ausgabe ( mit Hilfe von 2 geschachtelten Schleifen) erzeugt werden:
A8 B8 C8 D8 E8 F8 G8 H8
A7 B7 C7 D7 E7 F7 G7 H7
A6 B6 C6 D6 E6 F6 G6 H6
A5 B5 C5 D5 E5 F5 G5 H5
A4 B4 C4 D4 E4 F4 G4 H4
A3 B3 C3 D3 E3 F3 G3 H3
A2 B2 C2 D2 E2 F2 G2 H2
A1 B1 C1 D1 E1 F1 G1 H1

Nun ich habe etwas rumgeblättert im Script und denke, dass (wären die Vorlesungen nich ausgefallen)
höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem Thema Arrays gelöst werden sollte ...
Eine 8x8 Matrix zu erzeugen wäre kein Problem ...
Allerdings ist es für mich ein Problem das zusätzlich Buchstaben bei der Ausgabe erzeugt werden sollen wiederrum schon ein Prob ...
Wäre sehr nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte 

mfg disi


----------



## Marcinek (12. Jun 2011)

Hi,

ich würde die Buchstaben in einem Array speichern:


```
String[] meineBuchstaben = new String[] = {"A" ... "H"};
```

und dann darüber iterieren mit 2 schleifen.

Die Zahlen erhälst du aus den Schleifen


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde die Buchstaben in einem Array speichern:
> 
> ...



Wozu?
Als Tipp, es geht btw. auch so etwas wie

```
for (char j = 'A'; j <= 'H'; j++)
```


----------



## Disi (12. Jun 2011)

Also erstmal danke an alle beiden 
Allerdings ist mein Problem explixit dieses :



```
int [][] aMatrix = new int[4][5]; // 4x5−Matrix
```

So werden bei uns die Matrizen erzeugt (ja noch is es keine  aber so wird ein mehrdeminsionales array bei uns erzeugt usw.) aber da kann man sich eben nur zwischen int oder char entscheiden und nich beidem gleichzeitig ...

Aber auf jedenfall Dankeschön für die Antworten  Werde nochmal versuchen das zu überdenken ...

mgf disi


----------



## SleepProgger (12. Jun 2011)

Ich denke das der Trick ist das du 2 Arrays oder Schleifen (Wie auch immer du die Werte erzeugst) brauchst.
Eins für die Zahlen, eins für die Buchstaben.

edit: Oder soll das ganze dann auch in der mehrdimesionalen Matrix gespeichert werden?
Wenn ja würde ich da einfach nen String Array empfehlen um das Ergebnis zu speichern. (stringArr_[j] = CharArr + zahlenArr[j] ...)_


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Jun 2011)

> Es soll eine *Ausgabe* ( mit Hilfe von 2 geschachtelten Schleifen) erzeugt werden:



Wo steht dort etwas von einem Array? :bahnhof:


----------



## jgh (12. Jun 2011)

da ich das mit den chars als index für die for-Schleife auch noch nicht kannte...auch wenn es logisch und offensichtlich erscheint, musste ich es gleich mal ausprobieren.


```
for (int i = 8; i > 0; i--) {
			for (char j = 'A'; j < 'I'; j++) {
				System.out.print(j + "" + i + "\t");
			}
			System.out.println();
		}
```


----------



## Disi (13. Jun 2011)

Also ein großes Dankeschön an alle, habe das ganze nun gelöst ... ^^
Endgültig mit ein paar tipps von hier und letztendlich ohne arrays 
Falls die Lösung jemanden von hier interessiert poste ich sie gerne, obwohl ich denke, dass die meisten hier sehr gut mit java sind und eine solche triviale Aufgabe wohl wenig von Interesse für euch is ...
Aber sollte dies der Fall sein, von mir aus sehr gerne 

Forum hat mich voll beeindruckt, schau jez wohl öfter mal vorbei 

mfg andrej


----------



## hdi (13. Jun 2011)

> da ich das mit den chars als index für die for-Schleife auch noch nicht kannte...


char ist eigentlich das selbe wie short, nur dass der Wertebereich ins Positive verschoben ist (0-65xxxx), und die Kodierung UTF-16 ist und somit jedem Zahlenwert ein Zeichen entpricht. Aber es sind intern eben auch nur Zahlen. Deshalb kannst du auf chars auch arithmetische Operationen ausführen, wie eben hier das Inkrement in der Schleife, etc.


----------

